# the ship is sinking. time to jump! i will watch from shore



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Woke up this morning to 35 ajusted orders. The worst being a 120cyd removal, that was knowcked down to 6o! Told them I will not do it for a loss. And asked if the would do it for that prices. Another one was to drop a 1ooft oak tree and remove. For 250. And agian. They got a no. And told them I'm done with all nationals. It kills me to know I have to let some Subs go bbecause the volume isn't there anymore. But I would reither have them not working then not get payed. Hell there were even times myself didn't get payed for work a sub did knowing dang well it was done right. And I payed out of my own pocket, because I have to sleep at night. And I have a kid and family. And know what its like. This is criminal.. and I hope it changes soon so I can jump back in. But people need to stand up. This morning I'm calling the 50 some phone calls I have got from craigslist and have informed them all about this forum and forecloserpidia com to Inform themselves and to not fall for the sugar coated dream the regionals and nats promise everytime. It should be the the contractors should get hub pricing. If you want to be a ordermill then you ad your 20%-1oo% ontop of the hud prices. And payed for office work also. Not just labor. I'm done with them stuffing their pockets from the labor my subs and myself produce. PLEASE EVERYONE THAT READS THIS START STANDING UP AGAINST THiS.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

If/when you do exit. Make sure you do so methodically and carefully. If you don't the 35 adjusted work orders will be nothing compared to waiting 180 days for payment, assuming that it comes at all. Once you give notice, the chargebacks, hits to the EO and no pays will really start rolling in. Good Luck and Godspeed :thumbsup:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been thinking about it for months now. The money to headache ratio just does not justify staying. I have a plow for this winter. And will start marketing for commercial and residential mowing, while trying to pick up and Gain the trust of different brokers.. as for the 2 nats I have flying around the office, well after Monday and these 35 are done, I will I form them I only want to be a grass vendor.. and will be going to Alaska for the winter and when they contact me in the spring I will kindly decline. But I bank on having to fight for my money. Or only get half or even none.. I guess you have to pay your dues to leave the national and regional order cartels.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> If/when you do exit. Make sure you do so methodically and carefully. If you don't the 35 adjusted work orders will be nothing compared to waiting 180 days for payment, assuming that it comes at all. Once you give notice, the chargebacks, hits to the EO and no pays will really start rolling in. Good Luck and Godspeed :thumbsup:


I cant agree more ! I have been Very fortunate in that I dismissed a national by slowly throttling back on the accepted work orders and have NO properties left with them ! and my last check just arrived. NO charge backs or adverse contact either! SLOWLY SLOWLY start to throttle them back and as a very smart man said be diplomatic " diplomacy is the act of letting someone else have your way".


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> ? . .But I bank on having to fight for my money. Or only get half or even none.. I guess you have to pay your dues to leave the national and regional order cartels.


I will consider that money well spent, when my time comes!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> and will be going to Alaska for the winter and when they contact me in the spring I will kindly decline.


By then you will have hit your glory hole and won't need anyone....


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> I will consider that money well spent, when my time comes!



That is the truth! Its sad really. Really urks me to look at what I made 2 yrs ago. And look at what I have made this yr. Its mind blowing. No backcharges no cut bids or threats it you deny a order.. and if you did miss something, they would ask you to return not just send it in to the client and get payed but not pay you and blame it on the pics.. they must know something we don't because it was like someone flipped a switch. And they all started this scam..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you run your own business, as an owner, you have to be forward thinking. This is not a cradle to grave industry. Lots of posters here lament that it's no longer the good old days, but if anything, the stage you are at right now should propel you into something better. Next year this time, you may be looking back and laughing.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> If you run your own business, as an owner, you have to be forward thinking. This is not a cradle to grave industry. Lots of posters here lament that it's no longer the good old days, but if anything, the stage you are at right now should propel you into something better. Next year this time, you may be looking back and laughing.


Thank you, and yes it will only get better. I got a bid approved by a broker for 3o cubes and ripping up and laying 1ooosq ft of tile. Plus no pics and payed when I'm done. No 3o-1ooooooo day wait. Just not as much work. But I will take getting payed over not any day. Or having to fight for my money.


----------

